# How to make a bookshelf/aquarium stand?



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello,

I have a computer desk that I don't really use and was wondering of replacing it for a bookshelf that can hold a 20/30 gallon long/tall. Instead of spending big bucks for one I was wondering if anyone has a blueprint on how to make one? I'm not really a handy man but I will do my best.

Thanks!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

a bookshelf may work, but making your own aquarium stand can be quite easy. I've made 2 in the past little bit, in a little over 4 hours of work. 

For a tank around 30 gallons, all you would need would be 2 2x4 frames, one to support the edges of the tank and one to be on the ground, and some 2x4's holding them together at your desired height. Then you could add trim (1x4's) with finishing nails on top of the 2x4's to hide the screws if you so chose. Doors are also an extra convenience which can be added later.

I've seen so many aquarium stands that look like they would never hold my weight, but somehow manage to hold mammoth tanks, so a 2x4 stand is plenty strong, and very, very cheap


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet! Reason I'm asking is I think it'd be cheaper than buying one.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another idea.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Either of those variations will work, depending on the materials. If you go with an open frame like the 2 x 4 described above add a diagonal so it will not collapse sideways. Adding a back wall of plywood would do the trick, too. 

If you go with either of the ideas you posted, I would suggest the one with a tall bay in case you decide to use a canister filter.


----------

